# Elite Archery Poll



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

:zip:


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

In 2 weeks


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm not promising anything on orders, but I think they will come through with the picture by EOB tomorrow - 3.7.07 

Things are about to take off soon and I can wait until we start seeing dealers in my neck of the woods. :darkbeer:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

It's all pretty much a mystery!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Recordkeeper said:


> It's all pretty much a mystery!


we'll find out soon.


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

MdBowDoc said:


> In 2 weeks


:confused3: now where have I heard that before!!!!! :wink: THATS FUNNY!!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Slippy .....*

and you probably think the Browns will win the Superbowl too :embara: 

PBean


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*elite*

ukey: :zip:


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

man I hope so,


maybe the Envy will WOW alot of us :darkbeer:


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Sure and it will be sold only in LH.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Actually, the website reads, "by March 7th", so unless they are posted before 12:00 midnight, they are already late.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

What happened to "by the end of February? 

and if I'm not mistaken at 1/2 way through Feb they were already pulling the "in 2 weeks" routine as usual.

haha


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

Dredly said:


> What happened to "by the end of February?
> 
> and if I'm not mistaken at 1/2 way through Feb they were already pulling the "in 2 weeks" routine as usual.
> 
> haha


I voted no. Not because I doubt Elite, but because I don't think anyone in the archery industry can meet a release date. As soon as they wrote it, the laws of nature stepped in to stop it from happening. My money is spent, all I can do is wait.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

*elite*

What!!!! Browns are going to win Super Bowl!! Thats funny!!! There probaly will be pics. but bows and parts wont be available!!! LOL


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

djkillaz said:


> What!!!! Browns are going to win Super Bowl!! Thats funny!!! There probaly will be pics. but bows and parts wont be available!!! LOL


That isn't quite true.


----------



## S&S Archery (Mar 20, 2006)

I sure hope we all wake up tomorrow to a great suprise, but I am definetly doubting it. I can't wait to see a picture of the bow I already bought!!!


----------



## HerdControlSpec (Jan 12, 2007)

So many with so little faith, check their site!


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

By what I seen the upper limb was posted by 12:30 am 3-7-07 and full picture of bow by 12:45am or so 3-7-07. 

They stood behind their word on this one. Good for them


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

:darkbeer: Looks good!


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks like a bowJax between the limb and riser, something new from BowJax?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

*Woooooo-hooooooo!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.elitearchery.com/

The Envy has arrived!!!!!!!!! :darkbeer: 

:darkbeer: 

:darkbeer:


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

HerdControlSpec said:


> So many with so little faith, check their site!


little faith? So they hit their deadline that they missed and pushed out at the last minute after telling everyone over and over even 1 week from the original deadline that it would still be by that date... ummm okay  

you guys are funny


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Dredly said:


> little faith? So they hit their deadline that they missed and pushed out at the last minute after telling everyone over and over even 1 week from the original deadline that it would still be by that date... ummm okay
> 
> you guys are funny


Dreadly, don't make me find you. :wink: 

Just about every archery company is behind right now, everyone just needs a little more patience. But I do understand that we all don't care for the false promises.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

Guess things are moving in the RIGHT direction.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

tuskbuster said:


> Guess things are moving in the RIGHT direction.


haha okay that was funny :wink: 

I just find it funny how they miss their promised date and then they hit their modified date and everyone is thrilled at how they came through. I agree that everyone misses the dates but its still good for a laugh


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Dredly said:


> haha okay that was funny :wink:
> 
> I just find it funny how they miss their promised date and then they hit their modified date and everyone is thrilled at how they came through. I agree that everyone misses the dates but its still good for a laugh



Quit hate'n homey. :darkbeer:


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Very nice looking bow, looking forward to hearing how they shoot.


----------



## tuskbuster (Apr 8, 2006)

Dredly said:


> haha okay that was funny :wink:
> 
> I just find it funny how they miss their promised date and then they hit their modified date and everyone is thrilled at how they came through. I agree that everyone misses the dates but its still good for a laugh


LH Synergy's sometime in April. Then whatcha gonna do.


----------



## Brotherbill (Aug 31, 2004)

Here you go!!!


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL!!

I didn't know anyone else made those built in string supressors other than Mathews? Or do other new bows from different manufacturer's have them too?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Brownings got-em.


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

tuskbuster said:


> LH Synergy's sometime in April. Then whatcha gonna do.


continue bad mouthing them as a company for years to come? 

I'm thinking Martin will join my list of bows I've owned this hunting season... probably a Bengal so if Elite wants my business get their price under 300.00 and I'll consider them.

Till then my Bowtech and Mathews will have to hold me over :tongue:


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> I didn't know anyone else made those built in string supressors other than Mathews? Or do other new bows from different manufacturer's have them too?


You'd think that Elite would learn by now to stop stealing stuff from other people...


----------



## HerdControlSpec (Jan 12, 2007)

Dredly said:


> You'd think that Elite would learn by now to stop stealing stuff from other people...


:set1_STOOGE2:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Another intelligent response from a Blowtech diehard...


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

Mathias said:


> Another intelligent response from a Blowtech diehard...


hey get it right! 

a blowtech diehard that shoots Mathews and Ross


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I've owned all four, all excellent bows in my opinion. Still contemplating a Cardiac to accompany my Synergy.


----------



## Big Daddy POP (Nov 12, 2005)

*Variety*

What they do not know how to make a bow over 33 1/2 inches? How about a 38, 40 or 42 inch model. Need to break into the target market here folks!

:darkbeer:  :cocktail:  ukey:


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

Dredly said:


> You'd think that Elite would learn by now to stop stealing stuff from other people...



lain:



:moon:


----------



## ultramax (Feb 6, 2005)

I bet there are still some Blowies voting no.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

ultramax said:


> I bet there are still some Blowies voting no.


:chortle:


----------



## Big Daddy POP (Nov 12, 2005)

*Nice*



Slippy Field said:


> lain:
> 
> 
> 
> :moon:


Nice.


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Web captures from yesterday and today.
Does anybody see any difference??
LOL


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

I'd also like to see a 38"-40" ATA "Envy"


----------



## Matador_0 (Mar 8, 2007)

*second that on the 38-40"*

I second your thoughts on the 38 incher envy.

hey JovenPadaguan

I am a spanish archer living in the USA. Originally from Madrid.

I am coming to Madrid for Spring Break (March 14th) . I don't know any places to shoot over there, nor do I know any spanish archers.

Send me an email if you wish, to [email protected]

Ta luego, sargo


----------

